# Browsers, Blockers and Tips (oh my!)



## Alix (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey all, I just installed Firefox for my Mac and a bunch of AWESOME addons. I thought I'd start this thread as a place to share stuff for our computers that everyone might find useful. 

I know some folks were having issues with the drop down ads, and other things so lets use this as a helping spot. 

I use Firefox now exclusively (thanks GB) although I didn't mind Safari on my Mac. There are so many addons that make it easy to use, and connect all the various computers I use. My favorites are Adblock (for obvious reasons) and I like Colorful tabs too. (Mostly cuz its pretty! ) I'm off to investigate a few of the ones GB told me about, but I'm hoping he'll post some here too. 

Anyone have any useful tips to post?


----------



## GB (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a bunch that I love. I will try to post more later. My current favorite is Integrated Gmail. For those that use a lot of Google products (gmail, calendar, reader, google voice, etc.) it is awesome. It lets you put all of that on one page and customize how it looks. I would be lost without it these days. I can read my email while checking my calendar and sending a text all at the same time from the same page.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 30, 2010)

How about some information on Firefox for the uninitiated?  I keep hearing about it, but know nothing and am frankly, frightened of making such a change.


----------



## GB (Nov 30, 2010)

It is nothing scary at all PF. As a matter of fact you don't even need to make the change. You can use FF right along with Internet Explorer or any other browser. It does not have to be a one or the other sort of thing. 

All FF is is a way to access the internet just as IE is a way to access the internet. Download it and try it out. You have nothing to lose. You do not have to change anything to do it. You just download it and run it and if you don't like it you uninstall it and nothing has changed.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 30, 2010)

I've used it on a PC and it works better than IE.  The add-ons make it.

I now have a MacBook Pro but have stuck with Safari.  Maybe I should switch again.


----------



## GB (Nov 30, 2010)

PF, add-ons are little programs that let you customize how the browser works. For instance, the one Alix likes the most is called AdBlocker. Its only job is to block ads. Once you turn it on you no longer see any of those annoying ads on any internet page. 

There are ad-ons for just about anything you can think of.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 30, 2010)

I was having lots of trouble with IE8 crashing all the time and Alix turned me on to FF.  With the AdBlocker I see no ads anywhere in DC.  The only ones I ever get are a couple of pop-overs on some of the recipe newsletters I get.  

I still have IE8 that I use for things I want to keep available all the time, like my sudoku solver which is signed in to the current issue of the sudoku book I'm working on.  I use this because the one thing in FF that I haven't been able to achieve is for it to always open in a new tab.  If there is something I need to keep open, I use IE8.  Like tracking an order being shipped to me.

You really ought to try it Princess.  Like Alix said, you aren't changing anything, just adding another internet browser.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 30, 2010)

For Firefox, I really like the add-on: TabMix Plus.

I am currently using Google Chrome. I really like it. It has a nifty feature called an "Incognito Window". You can open an icognito window while you leave your regular window open. It doesn't save any of your cookies, once you close it. It makes it really easy for someone to check their Gmail account or log in to Facebook, and I don't have to log out first. What they do in their incognito window is completely separate.

I just download the portable version and will be installing Chrome on my USB keys.


----------



## Alix (Nov 30, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I've used it on a PC and it works better than IE.  The add-ons make it.
> 
> I now have a MacBook Pro but have stuck with Safari.  Maybe I should switch again.



I just downloaded Firefox for my MacBook and I have fallen in love all over again. 

Zhizara, there is an extension for Adblock that deals with the text ads you are getting on the other sites. I don't know if this will work for you, but can you right click on the bookmark for your Sudoku solver and click Open in New Tab?


----------



## Alix (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't know who uses what, but I know on our PC we use freeware for everything. 

Grisoft is our anti virus software.
Ad Aware is our spyware cleanup tool.
Zone Alarm is our firewall

These are all free downloads and they work really well. No need to spend big bucks on Norton or McAfee with these around IMO.


----------



## Alix (Nov 30, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How about some information on Firefox for the uninitiated?  I keep hearing about it, but know nothing and am frankly, frightened of making such a change.



I resisted the change for a LONG time PF. (Ask GB!) I finally got frustrated with IE crashing on me and made the switch. I've never looked back. Firefox has tabs, it will import all your bookmarks, and generally make surfing the web easier and faster. The biggest selling feature is that you can customize it to be virtually your perfect browser. Bothered by ads? Install Adblock. Want it to look prettier? Colorful Tabs is here! Once you install Firefox the add-ons are easy to cruise through. And nothing is permanent, you can uninstall them just as easily as you install them.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 30, 2010)

Alix said:


> I resisted the change for a LONG time PF. (Ask GB!) I finally got frustrated with IE crashing on me and made the switch. I've never looked back. Firefox has tabs, it will import all your bookmarks, and generally make surfing the web easier and faster. The biggest selling feature is that you can customize it to be virtually your perfect browser. Bothered by ads? Install Adblock. Want it to look prettier? Colorful Tabs is here! Once you install Firefox the add-ons are easy to cruise through. And nothing is permanent, you can uninstall them just as easily as you install them.



Using Firefox on my PC I found it to be not much different from IE as far as learning to use it.  Any differences are really minor as far as navigation.  The real differences are the extras and the stability.  It should also be faster than IE.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 30, 2010)

Alix said:


> I just downloaded Firefox for my MacBook and I have fallen in love all over again.
> 
> Zhizara, there is an extension for Adblock that deals with the text ads you are getting on the other sites. I don't know if this will work for you, but can you right click on the bookmark for your Sudoku solver and click Open in New Tab?



Opening in a new tab doesn't stop it from being covered up by any new site I open unless I take the time (and remember) to open a new tab page first.  Since I work on the puzzles any time of day, it's just easier to open the solver in IE and leave it there where it won't get "bumped"  by the next site I open.  That way I don't have to sign in again.  This is also especially helpful when I order something from WalMart and am tracking the shipment.  If I have it open in FF, it will eventually get bumped and I have to go back to the original email from WalMart, go to my account to get the tracking number then go to the FedEx (or other) to find out where my order is.  When I leave it open in IE, it stays open and all I have to do to check my order is to refresh.

Other than those sites, I use FireFox for everything.

One of my biggest frustrations at first, was being able to use my Favorites.  Bookmarks are just not as good, but I was able to solve that completely with the add-on plainoldfavorites.  Not only does it give me a Favorites category in the toolbar, but any updates or changes I make works on the Favorites both in FireFox as well as IE.  

The only nitpick I have is that it automatically sorts my favorites alphabetically when I'd rather keep my favorite Favorites in the top couple of places and the bottom couple of places so they are quick to find, but that's easy to fix by creative naming of the favorites so they end up where I want them.

I did try the colored tabs, but I couldn't tell which tab I was on and they were hard for me to read so I just went back to regular tabs where the tab I'm on is highlighted.

I also set up a persona color because I was having trouble reading the toolbar.  The lighter color makes the black print stand out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, Everyone!  Do I just Google "Firefox"?  This is not something I will do tonight, I'll wait for the weekend when I can play with it, learn it and get it set up.  

Then I can do a demo for Shrek and get him to change!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 1, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Then I can do a demo for Shrek and get him to change!



Ooooh, what will he change into???


----------



## Alix (Dec 1, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks for all the info, Everyone!  Do I just Google "Firefox"?  This is not something I will do tonight, I'll wait for the weekend when I can play with it, learn it and get it set up.
> 
> Then I can do a demo for Shrek and get him to change!



I posted the links in my first post. One is just to Firefox for PC, the other is Firefox for Mac. That will make it easier for you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 1, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Ooooh, what will he change into???


 
This morning...maybe a semblance of a human being...he's being a weirdo!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 1, 2010)

Alix said:


> I posted the links in my first post. One is just to Firefox for PC, the other is Firefox for Mac. That will make it easier for you.


 

Thanks, I'll look again!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2010)

I installed Firefox on my Mac today.  It is much faster than Safari.  I have not added any add-ons yet and am not bothered by ads.

However, I do have an issue.  With IE, Safari and Firefox on my PC, a read post on DC caused the Thread title to go from bolded to regular type.  That enabled me to keep visually track of which threads I had read and which I had not.  I use the New Posts to read new activity. 

With this new Firefox on my Mac, the thread title stays bolded after I have read the last post or after adding a post.

Any ideas?


----------



## Alix (Dec 2, 2010)

You can refresh each time, or you can use the Power Users page.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2010)

Alix, this appears to be a Firefox issue.  Have you noticed the same thing since you switched?


----------



## Alix (Dec 2, 2010)

I have noticed that, but I refresh my page regularly for other reasons. Its a small trade off for me to have the ease of the other stuff. You should try it without ads, Facebook and DC are different experiences without them.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 3, 2010)

What's Power User?


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2010)

This is the power users page. It is how I have been getting to DC for years now. I can find everything I need from this one page.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2010)

GB said:


> This is the power users page. It is how I have been getting to DC for years now. I can find everything I need from this one page.




The same thing happens to me on the Power Users page.  The thread titles don't 'unbold' after I click on them and go back.


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't have that issue with Firefox. Have you tried clearing your cache and cookies?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 3, 2010)

GB said:


> This is the power users page. It is how I have been getting to DC for years now. I can find everything I need from this one page.



 Nifty. Is there a link to that from somewhere in the User CP or elsewhere? Or do I need to bookmark it?


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2010)

You need to bookmark it. I have it bookmarked as my DC link. I also have it set as one of my homepages.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 3, 2010)

GB said:


> You need to bookmark it. I have it bookmarked as my DC link. I also have it set as one of my homepages.



Homepage in FF?


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep. Go to tools then options. Under the General tab the first two options will have to do with your homepage. You can use multiple tabs as your homepage at the same time. My homepage is 4 different tabs.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 3, 2010)

GB said:


> Yep. Go to tools then options. Under the General tab the first two options will have to do with your homepage. You can use multiple tabs as your homepage at the same time. My homepage is 4 different tabs.



I know that  even if I don't use FF much any more. I love Google Chrome. I was just wondering if DC had somewhere to save a "home page".


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2010)

Nope it is not a function of DC.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 3, 2010)

taxlady said:


> Nifty. Is there a link to that from somewhere in the User CP or elsewhere? Or do I need to bookmark it?




You can also find it via the search drop down at the top of the page.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 3, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> You can also find it via the search drop down at the top of the page.



D'oh! I looked there and didn't see it. I must need more coffee. Thank you.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 3, 2010)

taxlady said:


> D'oh! I looked there and didn't see it. I must need more coffee. Thank you.




I don't think I have ever come across a situation where more coffee isn't warranted as a general rule.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 3, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> I don't think I have ever come across a situation where more coffee isn't warranted as a general rule.




Good point.  I think I'll have a cup now.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 3, 2010)

I just made myself an espresso allongé.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 3, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> The same thing happens to me on the Power Users page.  The thread titles don't 'unbold' after I click on them and go back.


 
If you use the back button they don't "unbold" but if you refresh or restart they are.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 3, 2010)

That's why I refresh or restart every page or so, just so I don't miss any interesting threads.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 3, 2010)

That's why I use the quick links on the side. When none of them are bold, I click "new posts". It's a lot of page loading, but that is quick with Chrome.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2010)

jabbur said:


> If you use the back button they don't "unbold" but if you refresh or restart they are.




I realize that.  This is a difference with a new browser and I rather avoid refreshing the page every time.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 8, 2010)

While we're on the subject of computers and fixes and such, maybe some of you could give me a hint on how I can edit some clip art.

I have several clips that I like to use, but they face the wrong way, and I want to flip the images over so they face the other way.

I'm thinking of Paint, or Snippet, or Windows Live Photo Gallery, or whatever.

Any ideas?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 8, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> While we're on the subject of computers and fixes and such, maybe some of you could give me a hint on how I can edit some clip art.
> 
> I have several clips that I like to use, but they face the wrong way, and I want to flip the images over so they face the other way.
> 
> ...



I really like IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide. It's free. Be sure to download the Plugins/Add Ons too. They add some really nifty features.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 8, 2010)

It works!  OOPS, it doesn't.  What am I doing wrong?

Well part of it works.  Once I figured out I had to use Snippet to save the image to My Pictures, opening the image and flipping was easy.  I saved the flipped image and uploaded it into an album in my user profile.

I tried to copy and paste here, but it just lists the image info instead of showing the image.   AAACCK!


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 8, 2010)

Hit the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





button and upload the file.  You will need to be in the advanced editor to do so.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 8, 2010)

TaDa!

Thank you!  I'll write it down this time.


----------

